# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Τροφές primus της benelux

## kaveiros

Παιδια γνωριζει κανεις αυτη τη μαρκα?  Τις φερνει ενα pet shop και παιρνω εδω και καιρο μειγμα για κοκατιλ, budgie και lovebirds. Ανακατευω και απ τις 3 για την ρικα που εχει πιο μικρο ραμφος απ τα indian και στα κοκατιλ δινουμε απ αυτη.  Για τα indian δινω beaphar και versele laga αλλα βρισκω στην πολη μονο για μεγαλυτερους παπαγαλους και ετσι για τα μικροτερα παιρνω πλεον benelux. Την τροφη την τσακιζουν και φαινεται καλη ποιοτικα. Στη συσκευασια των κοκατιλ εχει βεβαια κι αυτα τα χρωματιστα μπισκοτακια αλλα ειναι ελαχιστα και τα πουλια δε τα τρωνε ετσι κι αλλιως. Το υπολειπο μειγμα ομως το τρωνε ολο. Αν γνωριζει κανεις για την εταιρεια αυτη και εχει γνωμη ας μου πει μιας και δε βρισκω πληροφοριες...

----------


## jk21

AΝΔΡΕΑ θα μπορουσες να μας δωσεις τυχον συνδεσμο δικτυακο της εταιριας αν αναγραφετε ( benelux ) ή την συσταση των μιγματων; πιστευω αφου το σκευασμα ειναι συσκευασμενο μεγαλη σημασια παιζει η συσταση .δεν την ξερω σαν εταιρια αλλα ουτε την slaats http://www.slaats-dierenvoeders.nl/  ηξερα και γω πριν βρω ενα υπεροχο μιγμα για καναρινια .

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη η σελίδα τους είναι αυτή  http://www.benelux-pet.eu
Δεν έχει πολλές λεπτομέρειες, λεει απλά ποια προϊόντα έχουν. Στη συσκευασία της τροφής για κοκατίλ γράφει στα συστατικά: crude protein 12%, crude fat 10%, crude fibre 11%, crude ash 6%, calcium 0,9%, phosphorus 0,5%. Περιεχόμενα γράφει χωρίς ποσοστα, τα εξής:  seeds, cereals, derivates of vegetable origin, minerals, vegetable protein extracts, oils and fats. 
Aναγνωρίζω από σπόρους μέσα ηλιόσπορο, λευκά σποράκια κεχρί και βρώμη. Έχει όμως κι άλλα είδη αρκετά...

----------


## jk21

AΝΔΡΕΑ μαλλον λες αυτη την τροφη .απο την φωτο  στον  pdf καταλογο της εταιριας που ειχε στην ιστοσελιδα  




 δειχνει ειναι πολυποικιλο .βλεπω καποια ειδη millet 


 , βρωμη (που αν την τρωνε ειναι οτι καλυτερο  σαν συνδιασμος ειτε με μιλλετ ειτε με κεχρι γιατι δινει μεθειονινη και λυσινη που εκεινα δεν εχουν σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα 



,εχει ηλιοσπορους  μαυρο και λευκο ,



σπορο   απο καρθαμο (carthmus tinctorius ) με πολυ καλη συσταση σε λιπαρα οξεα 


αλλα και καποιους αλλους

----------


## kaveiros

Αψογα,  θα τις συνεχισω γιατι φαινεται να αρεσουν πολυ στα πουλια, μ αρεσει που οταν ανοιγω τα σακκουλια μοσχοβολανε οπως οι σποροι δεν εχει καποιο αρωμα αλλο δηλαδη και μαζι με φρεσκα τροφιμα λαχανικα κτλ νομιζω ειναι μια χαρα. Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

Να σαι καλα ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ! συντομα εχω σκοπο να φτιαξουμε ενα θεμα ειτε ξεχωρο ανα ειδος πουλιου ειτε κοινο για ολα οπου θα ανεβασουμε ειτε εμεις ειτε και τα μελη τα διαφορα μιγματα που κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα ειτε ειναι απο καποια ξενη εταιρια ,ειτε και απο καποιο e shop (με αναφορα ονοματος μιγματος ,οχι του μαγαζιου  ) οπως εδω 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%82

με καταγραφη των σπορων του καθε μιγματος οπου ειναι δυνατον για να εχουμε μια πληρη εικονα του τι εχει καθε μιγμα .ετσι θα ξερουμε τι ψωνιζουμε

----------


## jimmysk

παίρνω το μείγμα για καρδερίνες και για καναρινιά της Benelux και μπορώ να πω ότι είναι από τα καλυτέρα.

----------


## kaveiros

Πολύ καλή ιδέα!!! Για τα μεγάλα μου έχω άλλη γκάμα με τροφές, παίρνω  beaphar (αυτή είναι η κύρια τροφή τους) και τους δίνω και  versele laga και διάφορα συσκευασμένα vitakraft. Γι αυτές μπορώ να γράψω ότι έχουν στη συσκευασία.

----------


## pol

> παιδια γνωριζει κανεις αυτη τη μαρκα?  τις φερνει ενα pet shop και παιρνω εδω και καιρο μειγμα για κοκατιλ, budgie και lovebirds. ανακατευω και απ τις 3 για την ρικα που εχει πιο μικρο ραμφος απ τα indian και στα κοκατιλ δινουμε απ αυτη.  για τα indian δινω beaphar και versele laga αλλα βρισκω στην πολη μονο για μεγαλυτερους παπαγαλους και ετσι για τα μικροτερα παιρνω πλεον benelux. την τροφη την τσακιζουν και φαινεται καλη ποιοτικα. στη συσκευασια των κοκατιλ εχει βεβαια κι αυτα τα χρωματιστα μπισκοτακια αλλα ειναι ελαχιστα και τα πουλια δε τα τρωνε ετσι κι αλλιως. το υπολειπο μειγμα ομως το τρωνε ολο. αν γνωριζει κανεις για την εταιρεια αυτη και εχει γνωμη ας μου πει μιας και δε βρισκω πληροφοριες...


Βenelux ,είναι απο το Βέλγιο. ταίζω παπαγαλάκια αυστραλέζικα ή αυστραλιανά (κοινα παπαγαλάκια, μπάτζι).είναι πάρα πολύ καθαρή τροφή ,καθόλου ίχνος σκόνης και χώμα.έχει ποικιλία 6+σπόρους (νομίζω).αρέσει πάρα πολύ στα παπαγαλάκια.τιμή αγοράς 1ευρώ το κιλό. θα κοιτάξω την συσκευασία να αναφέρω τη ακριβώς έχει μέσα (αν σε ενδιαφέρει).

----------


## kaveiros

Μιχάλη έχω συσκευασίες. Παίρνω τριών ειδών...για bugies, για lovebirds και για cockatiel. Η τιμή όμως που αναφέρεις...είναι πολύ χαμηλή σε σχέση με το πόσο την παίρνω εδώ. Εδω μου κοστίζει απο 3,50 των budgie εως 4,50 των κοκατιλ ανα σακκούλι. Εχεις καποιο online κατάστημα να τις πουλάει στην τιμή που λες? Αν ναι στειλε μου pm να παραγγέλνω.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pol

Όχι δεν έχώ.Δεν έκανα αγορα μέσω ίντερνετ.Για τα κοκατιλ 1,66 ευρώ το κιλό, η ίδια εταιρία benelux.

----------

